# S-L-O-W response on HR22



## packersjd43 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All

I have an HR22 in the bedroom that for the last 3 months has been almost unbearably slow in responding to commands. I have a HR22 in the living room as well and although I wouldn't say it's "fast" at responding, it is literally 10 times faster at responded to commands compared to the bedroom. Was just wondering if anyone had any ideas of why it is doing it. They both are set to RF for the remote. Software is up to date but if you need it let me know and I can post it.

Any ideas??

Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

When was the last time it was restarted? Longer cable runs? Suspect cabling? Single tuner connected? Same settings, like guide scrolling, resolution, native on/off, etc....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

packersjd43, what version of the software are you running? Version 0x0312 is spooling out across the country, and might help with some of your speed issues.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

If you haven't done so already, try taking the same remote you are using in the bedroom and use it right in front of the suspect machine - this will rule out RF interference. I have an HR22 shared between a bedroom and great room (using RF - it was completely un-watchable with IR). From the bedroom, it has to get its signal through a rat's nest of cabling and devices and I sometimes notice a difference in speed - not enough to worry about but noticeable.


----------



## packersjd43 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I just got the new 0x0312 software update last night. Haven't had enough time to use it to see if there is any difference.

Native is on, not sure what you mean by restarted. But if it is as basic as it sounds usually once a day. Both tuners are coming in and my stats are all above 90. The cable run isn't long, and appears to be in great condition. And it has the exact same settings as the living room one as far as scrolling ect. 

I will try switching the RF off and post if it gets any better.

Thanks!

J.D.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

packersjd43 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have an HR22 in the bedroom that for the last 3 months has been almost unbearably slow in responding to commands. I have a HR22 in the living room as well and although I wouldn't say it's "fast" at responding, it is literally 10 times faster at responded to commands compared to the bedroom. Was just wondering if anyone had any ideas of why it is doing it. They both are set to RF for the remote. Software is up to date but if you need it let me know and I can post it.
> 
> ...


We have 2 HR20s. When we got the latest DVR from D*, the installer had no HR20s. He installed an HR22, but it is so much slower in bringing up the menu and in scrolling that we stopped using it, even though D* would not give us our $100 back. We replaced it with an HR20 that we bought. We are SO much happier now.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

packersjd43 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone.
> 
> I just got the new 0x0312 software update last night. Haven't had enough time to use it to see if there is any difference.
> 
> ...


People have reported that if you turn native to off it will speed up the channel changes. Also when people talk about restarting the dvr , they mean by either going into the menu and doing a restart dvr, opening the access card door and pushing the red button, or as a last resort actually pulling the power cord. What you describe doing is not turning off the dvr, it is simply putting the unit in standby as the HDD is still spinning and buffering or recording a program or programs.


----------



## packersjd43 (Oct 29, 2007)

Played with it for about an hour this morning and it seems to be much much better then it was before. So hopefully this new software update is what it needed.

Thanks again everyone

J.D.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

packersjd43 said:


> Played with it for about an hour this morning and it seems to be much much better then it was before. So hopefully this new software update is what it needed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> J.D.


Resetting means (RED BUTTON) reset, button is located next to your card slot.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

packersjd43 said:


> ... I wouldn't say it's "fast" at responding, it is literally 10 times faster at responded to commands compared to the bedroom...


You have speed issues in the bedroom?

OH sorry..... I have an HR22-100 in my master bedroom and it is also very slow, compared to the HR20-700 in the family room. Both are running identical software versions.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I only have HR-22's, I have no other models to compare speed to. I have noticed that since I received the 0x0312 update, my HR22's seem to be responding to the remotes much quicker. I'm hoping that it's not just a short term result due to the reboot that occurs with the update. It's been a couple days and hasn't slowed down, so I'm encouraged.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you'll find the -100 series receivers have improved performance with 0x0312.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> Since I only have HR-22's, I have no other models to compare speed to. I have noticed that since I received the 0x0312 update, my HR22's seem to be responding to the remotes much quicker. I'm hoping that it's not just a short term result due to the reboot that occurs with the update. It's been a couple days and hasn't slowed down, so I'm encouraged.


Great to hear it seems more responsive for you, 
Don't underestimate the power of an occasional reboot. If it seems to improve the speed, I know no one wants to do it, but its a very simple task you could do say once every week or 2 b4 you go to bed. I do it to my PC's, it stands to reason that your DVR could also benefit from this, after all, its a PC, just specialized.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

jodyguercio said:


> People have reported that if you turn native to off it will speed up the channel changes.


Hey, great tip. I just tried it on my HR22, and there's a noticeable difference.

However, regardless of what channel I'm on, the 720p light is illuminated on the receiver. Why would that be? I can't notice any difference in picture quality when I'm on channels normally displayed in 1080i, but that's certainly interesting to me.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

renbutler said:


> However, regardless of what channel I'm on, the 720p light is illuminated on the receiver. Why would that be?


The light on the receiver is what it is sending to the TV, not what it is receiving. So, if you have native off, it is sending 720p all the time unless you tell it to change.

SMK


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

RoyGBiv said:


> The light on the receiver is what it is sending to the TV, not what it is receiving. So, if you have native off, it is sending 720p all the time unless you tell it to change.
> 
> SMK


Okay, so does it really make a difference? If a signal is normally displayed in 1080i with Native On, does it look any different when sent to the TV in 720p with Native Off?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

renbutler said:


> Okay, so does it really make a difference? If a signal is normally displayed in 1080i with Native On, does it look any different when sent to the TV in 720p with Native Off?


Your eyes will need to answer that for you.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

bwaldron said:


> Your eyes will need to answer that for you.


Well, as I said earlier, I don't really notice any difference. But then, sometimes people here see things that are less noticeable to me.

I think I will stick with Native Off for better receiver performance for now.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

renbutler said:


> Well, as I said earlier, I don't really notice any difference. But then, sometimes people here see things that are less noticeable to me.


That's all I was implying. Some folks, with some TV's viewed at some distances, will notice a difference. Others won't. So people should use what works best for them. There are pros and cons for native on and off (and connecting via component vs. HDMI, for that matter). You've found what works best for you, and that's a good thing.


----------



## tsberry901 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope this helps someone. I've got an HR20 (bet it works with the HR22 too) with the extremely slow response times. I accidentally came acros a fix for my unit that fixed the problem: In the HD settings section, I had both 1080i and 1080p checked. I unticked the 1080i, leaving 1080p checked. Voila!- All of a sudden the menus started snapping once again! (My native mode is turned off.)


----------



## slow-hr22-user (Nov 15, 2011)

packersjd43 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have an HR22 in the bedroom that for the last 3 months has been almost unbearably slow in responding to commands. I have a HR22 in the living room as well and although I wouldn't say it's "fast" at responding, it is literally 10 times faster at responded to commands compared to the bedroom. Was just wondering if anyone had any ideas of why it is doing it. They both are set to RF for the remote. Software is up to date but if you need it let me know and I can post it.
> 
> ...


I have searched everywhere for a fix to the slow hr22 problem. Manual Reset, 0-2-4-6-8 at first blue screen, Reformatting the harddrive, turning native off, turning all but one resolution off, you name it and nothing has worked.

What did work for my HR22-100 was to tell it to hide all HD channels (I know that defeats its purpose). That put me back to where I was before upgrading my dish to a SLIMLINE 5S or S5.

By the way, that is when my troubles began. I think some models of the HR22 cannot handle the HD signal sent from the SLIMLINE. I have the one with a shinny finish. I believe there is an opaque finish one out there. Or it could be how long the run of coax cable is to the SWM or Dish. I live in a condo and my run from the roof is, I'm guessing, about 200 feet. Truth is that it all began by upgrading to this dish. I am now only able to see SD channels and I have ordered an HR24.

I hope this helps someone like me. I was pulling my hairs just changing channels or trying to view the guide. Now most things are okay. I can't wait for my HR24.

MartianMarv


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

First of all, :welcome_s

Keep in mind, the post you quoted is from 2009.

I've never heard of hiding HD channels in the guide speeding things up. If it did, then hiding SD I think would have the same effect.

Once systems get the new HD GUI, guide scrolling will increase dramatically. 
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/HDGUI First Look v2.pdf
I'd also try this:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693

And from channel 1, when fully loaded, press red red blue blue yellow green to clear NVRAM.

Maybe try turning off scrolling effects in the guide as well.

Curious, how did you order your HR24? Wondering if a DirecTV rep promised you one.


----------



## slow-hr22-user (Nov 15, 2011)

I posted to an old thread because there is no answers out there. On any thread. As I said I have tried and searched everything. This thread may still be open because there is STILL no answer. I am ordering my hr24 from Amazon, but there are many places online. Just Google it and look under shopping.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

slow-hr22-user said:


> I posted to an old thread because there is no answers out there. On any thread. As I said I have tried and searched everything. This thread may still be open because there is STILL no answer. I am ordering my hr24 from Amazon, but there are many places online. Just Google it and look under shopping.


You can see if any of my suggestions help. I was curious about the order just because I've heard of people talking to a DirecTV rep and being told they'll get an HR24, when in reality, they may not. If you got one from an authorized reseller, they operate differently. Still a lease though with a two year contract.


----------



## slow-hr22-user (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions, but I have said nothing, I mean nothing has worked for me. Your suggestions were some of the first ones I've tried. Clearing the NVRAM I have tried multiple times.

Thanks for the pdf on your original reply. However it only validated the fact that the HR22 is a slow , flawed piece of equipment. It is still predicted to be slower after the illusive update. If the software was available now, it would be nice to give it a try, but it is not.

Thanks again,

MartianMarv


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

slow-hr22-user said:


> It is still predicted to be slower after the illusive update.


The software was targeted for these models, FWIW.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I won't say that my HR22 is as fast as my H25, but the difference from SD GUI to HD is significant. And I'm not entirely sure it's a fair comparison. The HR24 is several years newer. Doesn't mean that the HR22 was flawed. If any were "flawed" it'd be the H20. I used to be a bit bitter on that one 

I didn't know what you'd actually tried other than what you listed, so was trying to make sure all the bases were covered. But honestly, hiding HD channels in the guide as the only thing that makes a difference just doesn't make much sense.

The only thing I can think of is slower changing channels due to resolution change, but you'd already tried that.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

slow-hr22-user said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, but I have said nothing, I mean nothing has worked for me. Your suggestions were some of the first ones I've tried. Clearing the NVRAM I have tried multiple times.
> 
> Thanks for the pdf on your original reply. However it only validated the fact that the HR22 is a slow , flawed piece of equipment. It is still predicted to be slower after the illusive update. If the software was available now, it would be nice to give it a try, but it is not.
> 
> ...


I tried everything on my HR22s. The bottom line is that they just suck. My fix was to spend $600 and force the HR22s on the kids...

The HR24-500s I got are much faster in everything.

I went downstairs and tried out my sons HR22 just last week to see if anything had improved... Guess what - still slow as hell. I know - surprise to you.

Maybe the new HD GUI is better but I wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> I tried everything on my HR22s. The bottom line is that they just suck. My fix was to spend $600 and force the HR22s on the kids...
> 
> The HR24-500s I got are much faster in everything.
> 
> ...


Trust Me the New HD GUI is Better and Faster with More Efficient Coding and will solve a lot of problems but not all problems.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

My HR22's run just fine, just a little sluggish playlist operations when using 2TB drives that are getting full, all other functions are completely snappy with the new HD GUI.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll take your word for it. My hang up is that I have been hearing 'The new software that's just around corner addresses the speed issues, just hold on a little longer' for 3 years now. 

Right now my HR22s are just as painfully slow as ever....


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Mike Greer said:


> I'll take your word for it. My hang up is that I have been hearing 'The new software that's just around corner addresses the speed issues, just hold on a little longer' for 3 years now.
> 
> Right now my HR22s are just as painfully slow as ever....


And you've been very vocal about it, nobody escapes your rants about how you hate the equipment, yet you are still a D* subscriber. Didn't they announce an updated GUI and better performance within the last 8-10 months? 3 years sounds like an embellishment on your part...like the people that claim they have been with D* for "over 20 years" or some crap that of course is impossible...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The CEO of Directv has mentioned the HDGUI in the last 6 months as something that will speed up Slow DVRs and bring about some other improvements and enhancements that we will enjoy.

Soon everyone will have the New HDGUI, some before others depending on your geographical location as it normally goes to the West Coast first and works it's way over to the East Coast later.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> And you've been very vocal about it, nobody escapes your rants about how you hate the equipment, yet you are still a D* subscriber. Didn't they announce an updated GUI and better performance within the last 8-10 months? 3 years sounds like an embellishment on your part...like the people that claim they have been with D* for "over 20 years" or some crap that of course is impossible...


I admit I've seen more than a few posts saying that a new release was rolling out, see if that helps your speed etc. This was before the HD GUI was even on the table, I remember posts like that going back before DLB and MRV.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> And you've been very vocal about it, nobody escapes your rants about how you hate the equipment, yet you are still a D* subscriber. Didn't they announce an updated GUI and better performance within the last 8-10 months? 3 years sounds like an embellishment on your part...like the people that claim they have been with D* for "over 20 years" or some crap that of course is impossible...


Call them rants if you'd like&#8230;.

If you are really that concerned you can do a search and find the posts going back 3 years of people telling me things like 'they aren't slow', 'fix is on the way', etc. My favorite thing is that the same people claiming their DVRs were not slow suddenly claimed the HR24s are 'lightening fast'. Hilarious!

I do hate the HR22s but I don't hate the HR24s.

This thread was started by someone trying to get their HR22 to stop being slow and wanted suggestions. He has done all he can do and no amount of defending DirecTV is going get him fixed. Hopefully the new HD firmware will but in time he'll know.

My fix was to spend money and get HR24s...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

richierich said:


> The CEO of Directv has mentioned the HDGUI in the last 6 months as something that will speed up Slow DVRs and bring about some other improvements and enhancements that we will enjoy.
> 
> Soon everyone will have the New HDGUI, some before others depending on your geographical location as it normally goes to the West Coast first and works it's way over to the East Coast later.


Sounds promising. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Sounds promising. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


I can understand your reservation/skepticism about the software.
My HR21 never was "that slow", but I've sure read enough posts from others to know some are having much different experiences.
The new software is a major overhaul [maybe even from a clean sheet of paper] and was targeted for these receivers.
I doubt anyone will really know how good/bad it is until it has had weeks of use without reboots/clearing NVRAM, etc.

"we can only hope"


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Call them rants if you'd like&#8230;.
> 
> If you are really that concerned you can do a search and find the posts going back 3 years of people telling me things like 'they aren't slow', 'fix is on the way', etc. My favorite thing is that the same people claiming their DVRs were not slow suddenly claimed the HR24s are 'lightening fast'. Hilarious!
> 
> ...


According to the First Look, an HR21 with the new GUI is still significantly slower than an HR24 with the old GUI. So the new GUI is a little faster but don't expect miracles.

Also, I think the HR24 isn't lightning fast. It's just adequate. Once in a while it takes a few seconds to respond to a remote command.


----------



## slow-hr22-user (Nov 15, 2011)

bobcamp1 said:


> According to the First Look, an HR21 with the new GUI is still significantly slower than an HR24 with the old GUI. So the new GUI is a little faster but don't expect miracles.
> 
> Also, I think the HR24 isn't lightning fast. It's just adequate. Once in a while it takes a few seconds to respond to a remote command.


Can someone please just address why the HR22 is going to be slower than the HR21 (see the PDF here given to me on this tread earlier) with the new software? Why is an older piece of hardware faster than a new one?

I am going to go out on a limb here, but it sounds like this forum has lots of installers, who, may be trying to resell the old HR22 to new subscribers.

Anyway, I've got to go. I am picking up my new HR24, woo hoo!

MartianMarv


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you might have misread. The HR22, with its slower processor, will be a little slower than the HR24, but should be equivalent to the HR21. In my testing, the HR22 with new software was equivalent in speed to the HR24 with old software. Both are quite satisfyingly fast.

The installers do not resell anything, I think you have misunderstood there.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They will be similar. The graph has the HR21 on the new UI, the HR22 listed is on the old. The HR24 and H25 will be faster just because of the change in CPU.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

slow-hr22-user said:


> Can someone please just address why the HR22 is going to be slower than the HR21 (see the PDF here given to me on this tread earlier) with the new software? Why is an older piece of hardware faster than a new one?
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here, but it sounds like this forum has lots of installers, who, may be trying to resell the old HR22 to new subscribers.
> 
> ...


The comparison was made with a HR21-700 running the new user interface and was compared to a HR22-100 running the old user interface.

I can confirm the HR22 operates the same on the new user interface as the HR21.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think you might have misread. The HR22, with its slower processor, will be a little slower than the HR24, but should be equivalent to the HR21. In my testing, the HR22 with new software was equivalent in speed to the HR24 with old software. Both are quite satisfyingly fast.
> 
> The installers do not resell anything, I think you have misunderstood there.


I just wish the HD GUI would roll out a bit faster. MY HR22's still go through cycles of working fine, then painfully slow. Whats the hold up on the HD GUI?


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

My experience has been that the HR20s and the HR24s work at an acceptable speed. Anything in between has been an unsatisfying experience.

Why does Directv strap its customers with old technology? When I added FiOs TV they gave me the most current receiver. When I had comcast I was always able to swap my receiver for a newer one. 

My HR20 recently broke and they sent me an HR22. I told them I didn't want it and they said too bad. 

I have been a customer since the beginning and I love the system but the DVR policy is sub par.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> I just wish the HD GUI would roll out a bit faster. MY HR22's still go through cycles of working fine, then painfully slow. Whats the hold up on the HD GUI?


A National Rollout such as this with Major Enhancements/Changes always undergoes a Slow Rollout normally from the West Coast to the East Coast so that if there are any Major Problems that Testing in a smaller environment did not expose they can Undo the NR rolling back to the previous Software Release.

If all goes well then the NR continues it's Release.

You wouldn't want to Release a Major Upgrade in a National Release for everyone at the same time and then experience major problems not exposed during the testing phase with a limited exposure and make a lot of Directv Customers Mad or Unhappy!!!

So it is a Controlled Release to Minimize the Damage which is a Good Thing!!! 

If you were a Member of the Cutting Edge Program that tests new software then you would have already had this Software to test.

Join the CE Testing Group here at DBSTALK.COM and help us Test the upcoming versions of New Software.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

richierich said:


> A National Rollout such as this with Major Enhancements/Changes always undergoes a Slow Rollout normally from the West Coast to the East Coast so that if there are any Major Problems that Testing in a smaller environment did not expose they can Undo the NR rolling back to the previous Software Release.
> 
> If all goes well then the NR continues it's Release.
> 
> ...


Yes, I work for a software company, so I totally understand that. I guess I'm just getting anxious. I haven't joined CE, because I don't want to have a lot of issues. I travel quite a bit and the wife would not be a happy camper, if the DVR had major issues. I'm on a project until the end of the year and won't be traveling. So I'm going to take a chance and force a download when its in stream.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I will just say that Directv has had a Number of Great Things occur with WHDVR Service, Nomad and I believe that this HD GUI will Solve a lot of problems with SLOW Response on a lot of DVRs and also will look a lot better!!!

So Enjoy when you get it!!!


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

My HR21-700 responds much faster than the HR22-100 I have. The HR21-700 has zero problems taking RF commands from the remote. With the HR22-100, you never know what or where an RF remote command will take you. 

I hope the Nov. update will correct the issues with the HR22-100.


----------

